# Need a favour - anyone near Stirling Uni



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Folks

Needing a car viewed located in Bridge of Allan in/near Stirling

Anyone able to help me out? Or will I have to go down?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Is it for sale at a garage? I have a friend in the motor trade that stays in the area.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

No it's private i'm afraid


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if it can wait till the weekend, i can probably get through to see it for you?

an option for you if you dont get any other takers :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

think i'll take you up on that :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't mind either. But Mick probably knows more about cars then I do!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> think i'll take you up on that :thumb:


no worries, you know where I am anyway buddy :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Seems that yin is sold. Think I'm driving down to Perth tomorrow to view another.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

What u looking at getting Al


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a wee daihatsu terios for my dad. Me and mum are gonna go buy it before he gets home from offshore as a wee surprise.

I hope he isn't reading this lol (really)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Unusual choice, why so specific? I'm intrigued.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheap, easy, small enough for my mum to drive but still a 4x4. It's largely for my dad to go fishing in when he's home from offshore and my mum to tootle about in. The pajero was too big for her to drive hence getting rid.

We did go view a vitara but at 3k it was at the top end of the budget. The one we're gonna see tomorrow is only 1.4k


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

what about a Jimny as another option? :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> what about a Jimny as another option? :thumb:


Good call by Mick Alan better offroad i would think unless your looking for a Chelsea tractor that is Jimmy for the mud plugging river banks:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Jimnys are too small i'm afraid, we viewed one in oldmeldrum the other week! Might be flying down to Luton with a pal to pick up a rav4 on thursday. Find out tomorrow.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

worth a shout though buddy :thumb:

If theres any more come up round my neck of the woods, feel free to give me a shout


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

so, did you get the car alan?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope - mum's buggered off somewhere for a while, which is frustrating as dad is going to need a car from Monday for his work and I'll be using mine for work 5.45am-6pm.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

best get the finger out and get looking then young yin


----------

